#   >   0503737
,,    .0503737  0503725     (    ),   3       ?

----------


## margo46

(    ),          .737?  ,   -      :    ,      ,      ?

----------

! , .   ,      0503737   "  ".    .  .

----------


## natusssik

0503737,  7   ,   ......    !?!   ...

----------

0503737,   33,   7        ,       ,     020134000 "",    5    .      1 8   ,          7 ,   5 "  "  . ,     ,   ,  .

----------

( 30.03.2012)    ,        02.04.2012?

----------

-    ,         - 30.03.2012,      02.04.2012 (       )

----------


## zhns

?

----------

> ( 30.03.2012)    ,        02.04.2012?


     (7 )
 ,       ,

----------

2011.    .     . 

   9   2011 .  ,     .

----------

.050737       ?

----------

, . , , .     1  2012 ,      .    :
   ,  2     ,    . ..    ,     . ,   .      ? 
 ,           -       /,    .  /     (   304.04-201.11.130,   201.11.130-304.04,        ). ..        ,   ,        /.
        201.11.130  304.04,     304.04  205.31 (        737).           . 
   :         737?

----------

> ( 30.03.2012)    ,        02.04.2012?


201.13 - 201.34 - 30.03.2012 - .  
201.11 - 201.13 - 02.04.2012

 ,  7 -  201.34
 ,  5 -  201.11     201.13
 700,  7 -    
 700,  5 -    201.11+  201.13

----------

0503737
    .

,       
 2.201 34  2.205 31    
 2.201 13  2.201 34    
 2.201 11  2.201 13     

    0503737   ?

 :
       7 
       7    710.
    5  .
     450 =   500.

----------

> 2011.    .     .


,

----------

. 
,    1000.  :
 -  7
 710 (.5 .201.11+.201.13)             -2000,00              (.7 .201.34) -1000,00    
 720 (.5 .201.13)                             1000,00              (.7 .201.34)   1000,00    
 731 (.5 201.11-201.13+201.13-201.34)  2000,00              (.7 )       0            
 732 (.5 .201.13)                            -1000,00              (.7 .201.34)  -1000,00   
450=500

----------

. 
,    1000.  :
 -  7
 710 (.5 .201.11+.201.13)             -2000,00              (.7 .201.34) -1000,00    
 720 (.5 .201.13)                             1000,00              (.7 .201.34)   1000,00    
 731 (.5 201.11-201.13+201.13-201.34)  2000,00              (.7 )       0            
 732 (.5 .201.13)                            -1000,00              (.7 .201.34)  -1000,00   
450=500

----------

> 720 (.5 .201.13) 1000,00 (.7 .201.34) 1000,00


 (.7 .201.34) 1000,00 ?



> 720 :
>   7         
>  ,     020134000 ;


         .

----------

> 710 (.5 .201.11+.201.13) -2000,00


   201.11?      201.13




> 710 :
>   5        
>    ,     020111000
>         ,
> 020113000        ,
> **    ,    
> **  020113000

----------

> 732 (.5 .201.13) -1000,00 (.7 .201.34) -1000,00


 (.7 .201.34) -1000,00 ?




> 7   731, 732  .


   .
   - .
     33  0503737,
      ,
  450     500.

----------

, .     33,  ,    :    -    7,   / -   5.   /     ""  ""  ,   .      ? ,     (   7 ) -   / (   ) -       / (     5 ).        ,  737   ,       :   / +  (   ) -  (   )       /,            .5.      .  -   ,        ?
  !

----------


## question2012

, ,  .730 .9≠0?  .44  33:    731, 732        ,   :
      731 -   ,     ( )  
      732 -   ,       ( )  
             ,       ,    / ( ) -    ?

----------


## Pyatachka

!  ,   *0503737*      () -  C  ,      ,      .       ?

----------

> !  ,   *0503737*      () -  C  ,      ,      .       ?


290

----------


## Arhimed0

!
    .   .

 .
     . .    1 ..  .
       50 ..,    .

 010     1 ,    200 - 1 .  ? (..     1  2     



> 


 


> 


.

   .
   3    710  720       ?
  1.050 ..   

  .   710   720    1 . .!

     710 


> ...   020111000...


  720 - 


> ...    020111000...


   .    ,    ,   201.11        201.11.

   ?

----------

> !
>     .   .
> 
>  .
>      . .    1 ..  .
>        50 ..,    .
> 
>  010     1 ,    200 - 1 .  ? (..     1  2     
>     .
> ...


     ,      ,   .      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      ,   .      .


  ?     ,    .

           :      ,    .

   ?        ?

----------

> :      ,    .


  .     -   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


   , ..          ,     ,        .
   -  ""  "" -.    -    ,   150 %. 50% -       11  .      ,   -   .

----------

.       0503737.       / 210   5  .     0503737?         .     ? (201.11 205.81 ?)

----------

> .       0503737.       / 210   5  .     0503737?         .     ? (201.11 205.81 ?)


  205,81  201,11  .    104   .      09.01.2013  42-7.4-05/2.1-3

----------

> ?     ,    .
> 
>            :      ,    .
> 
>    ?        ?





  ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

**,     !
     -   ... "" ... "" :Big Grin:

----------


## 247

,  ,          5?      737      ?

----------

> ,  ,          5?      737      ?


, ,  ,    ...   .

----------


## EugeneGon

157     407, 423,    ?
     -   100   ,       30     ?

----------


## Rahsch

*EugeneGon*, **     ,      ** .

----------


## -

.0503737
-   ...      01.04.2015 .0503737?   .172,    33,    ,        .36 (  .4), .40 ( .300),  .44.1 ( .4). ""  "+"          01.01.2016, ..  2015 .   .
  ""  43  20.03.2015,         01.04.2015!          ....

----------


## -

:
       (, )    ()     (, )   ,      -   ?
,    ,     ...   ,     .6 .

----------


## -

183 :
      (, ),       (, )   ,    -    220123000               220500000   , 220900000     
 ()     ,  ,   ,     ,            ,   ,        ,         020123000            020111000         

    174    .   209 . .

----------


## -

:
 100   
 :
 101 ...    ()  -     4
 102 ...    -       5
 103 ...  -      6
 104 ...  -      2,7 (+     , ..  5)

 :
 100   
  :
 101 ...
 102 ...    
 103 ... 
 104    
      ...         ?              ...

----------


## -

,    .4 .0503737    .17?        .17? ,          .18... 
.157 .367.     020100000 "  "         ( )     ,   ,      ( ),      .

  ?  17 .?

----------


## -

> .0503737
> -   ...      01.04.2015 .0503737?   .172,    33,    ,        .36 (  .4), .40 ( .300),  .44.1 ( .4). ""  "+"          01.01.2016, ..  2015 .   .
>   ""  43  20.03.2015,         01.04.2015!          ....


   "",        -  01.04.2015...   !   ,   01.04.2015   (((

----------


## margo46

> "",        -  01.04.2015...   !   ,   01.04.2015   (((


 -     -   01.04.2015     ?

----------


## -

> -     -   01.04.2015     ?


 ""  2  .33 -   01.01.2015-31.12.2015   01.01.2016 -.... 
..               2015 ,   .172  29.12.2014  "    ,   2015 ,   ...,      2014 ".      .172     1       ,   "" (   "+"  !)    ,  -   ,         .       !   ...

----------


## mariso1987

. !       .  , ,    -     .
    4.    ,  ,     : . 900<0   .  :Wow:    ,          .
   . 44.1,  4 .      ,  -    .        3 (-   ), ...,   ,     .
  :           ? ,      01.01...,      , ,        ,   ,  4 ? :Hmm:

----------


## mariso1987

> ...         ?              ...


           .  ,     101          .   -  .           ,     . 
  .

----------


## -

:
 .6 .1 ""         ,     -     .17,   .020123000.
..        220123000  220531000     .17.      ,        ? 
  :
    220123000  220531000   1000 -    17   .6 .1
    -   220111000  220123000   980  (-    ) -    17 (220111000)   . 18 (220123000) -  .737  .3 (     )
   210960226  220123000 20  -   .18      .2 .737 ,  ... ..  .2 .43

----------


## mariso1987

> ,  ,     : . 900<0   .


,   .     .   .     .

----------

!

    ,  , , "  " -    ?       ,  -     4-   ,        ,      ?

----------


## skit50

.       .103 .737,        ?

----------


## mariso1987

> "  " -


 ,      (. 38  33).
          .    : ,             .      737 () -  ,   ,    ,  , ..        .   4   ,     01.04.2015    .

----------


## SF

!   . 0503737.       ()       33   172  . . 1.0 (1.0.33.4).      450  . 0503737    500   .         .         .  450 .5       500 .5 (  ) ,   ?

----------


## natusssik

() ,   .
    0503737  0503738   17  18    ( 1)    ,      510    610    17.  -     26.06.2012 N 02-06-07/2335, . 4  5 .

     :

  ; 
  ; 
   , 
    (), 
    , 
    , 
     ( ), 
 , 
 , 
   , 
  , 
 , 
   .
!
   ,     1.01.2015     1.0.32,       17  18       2015 ( PDActual.epf). 
 PDActual.epf      .
      2015 .    ( ?   ). 
!
     ,      .

----------

,  .      .   ,        (      ).        (.5)      (.7)?

----------

.           ,      211 ,     211 .   ,      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> (.5)      (.7)?


 **   ,  . 7.




> .           ,      211 ,     211 .   ,      ?


 .     ,    .    .

----------

!

   ,    210.03    6  ( ).

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    210.03    6  ( ).


       ,  .       ,  .

----------

> 6   710         ,     021003000 "       ";   
>   6   720         ,     021003000 "       ";


.44 33   172

----------

!                510  610? !!!

----------

> 510  610?


 ?

----------

"     0503737   "
        0503737,  .. 510  610.      .,        ,         510  610 .  .

----------

.       510  610?
   737    ?

----------

,    0503737    710  720 , 731  732   6  ( 221003)  33 .44

----------

> 6


    6,    5  7?
   .
  ____      / ___ .   .44 33     .0503737  .731 .5, .731  .732 .6, .732 .7
  ____    /   ___ .   .44 33     .0503737  .732 .5, .731  .732 .6, .731 .7

----------

,    ,     1  2015 .   6 ,    221003,    .      ?

----------

> *  .44 33*     .0503737  .732 .5, *.731  .732 .6*, .731 .7





> 


 172 .6     .

----------

> ,    ,     1  2015 .   6 ,    221003,    .      ?


    1   ...

----------

210 03 000  6 - ,         40116,       ,     (    ),        ...

----------


## marina-gdj

. 0503737.  ,      22.07.2015.      ,  ,       ,  5000,00   211, 2000,00   226     - 4000,00  211  1000,00  226.   . 737     ,   ,          .    ,      226     4,       2.  . 
 . 1.  ,            4  9000,00,   2  3000,00     4  9000,00   211    2  3000,00    226.
2.   ,        ,       .      2  / .         226,      -          .      . 737,   226,     340.        /      226  340. (   , -    226   , ,     ,   -   - ,  ). 
3.         /       226, ,      4      2, ..    4.30211 4.30403   4.30211 *2*.30403,             4  2?

----------

*marina-gdj*,    .     . . 
     2   .          211  226,   ,  ..   340.

----------


## marina-gdj

,   ,     . 737      ,    ?     1000000,00,      20000,00,       , .. 1020000,00, ..     20000,00     .
       2,   /   4?

----------

> 2,   /   4?


 



> ,


  4       .   4,    .    ,   ,      02.09.2010  671 ( 5 )   .3 . 9.2    12.01.1996  7-.        , ,        18.09.2012  02-06-10/3788  


> ,            ,  (, ,  )               .


 ,   4 -   .   .          .  4    .   .    ,     4 .

----------


## marina-gdj

** ,   ,               . (      :Dash2: ).  "         211  226,   ,  ..   340. "           180 (130),     2   ,     340,    .
     ,       211, 226,  ,     180  , ..     .        -     213,   226,    .
      ,         ,      211  226  ,  . 0503737 . 
 -   .

----------


## marina-gdj

,  -    -

----------

> 211  226


     ,  211  226       . ,  ,   .   , 



> 211  226,   ,  ..   340.


,    :
, 130   = 10 ., 200 ( .. 211  226) = 8 ., 300 ( .. 340) = 2 .    211  226  100 ., 180   ,   200 = 7,9,  300 = 2,1. 



> ,  -    -


   ?



> 211  226


?

----------


## marina-gdj

4,      2.         211+226  180.      2   180=200 .       ()  226 - 200 ...    ,         .

----------


## Elena RnD

, !    213.    300,       (   213),     737       .        300 .  ,         213.  ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


  .

----------


## marina-gdj

,  !   ,  .        :      4         2 (         226).    211   4   51000.   1000,00 -   ,  .      
 2.209.82.560   2.40110.180 - 1000,00
 4.302.11.730  4.304.03.830 - 1000,00
 4.304.03.730  4.304.06.830 - 1000,00
 2.304.06.730  2.209.82.660 - 1000,00
         ,     .         . 0503737 (  -         )  -   ,          .   ,  ,    ,    - -     .  33    . 8 . 700, 710. 720   ,      4   .0503737   .
  ,    ,   4-  1  -       ,       ,  2- . 450  .     ?       .     ,      . ,     .
0503737  4.xls 0503737  2.xls

----------

,     .
     30406   ,     .

 3  4   :
430403730 - 420111610 ( 18/211)
220111510 - 220982660 ( 17/180)

----------


## marina-gdj

,     ,      30406,    4    01.07.2015 N 02-07-07/38257
 4.304.06.730  4.201.11.610 ( 18/211)
 2.201.11.610  2.304.06.830 ( 17/180)
   17    18

----------

, , ,        .
    2  4   30406   -    ,          .

----------


## marina-gdj

"",   33        . 710,   831, 2-    . 700    !!!   4 .

----------

